# Anyone getting any Chrome



## Hazelnut

Just wondering if anyone is getting any Chrome north of Lorain to Avon? Heading out this weekend to target them. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## jmyers8

I'll be out tomorrow off avon looking for them will let you know we do

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest

jmyers8 said:


> I'll be out tomorrow off avon looking for them will let you know we do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am hoping to head up to Avon Sunday with Dad and a friend of the family. Haven't done hardly any fishing this year so any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmyers8

I will report back how we did should be launching mid morning and staying out most the day 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnut

Thanks for the replies, I will post as well afterwards.


----------



## normster30

Went out of Eastlake last week to 70 fow and had 6 hookups, 4 in the boat. We were looking for eyes, only got 3. Seems across the central basin the fish are holding the same depth.


----------



## cast party

Finally did first steelhead trip today off Lorain. Was too bumpy for my 19-ft. boat when we first went out. Tried for walleye around the dump with spoons and got a couple. Wind started dying around 9:30, so we pounded out to 42-11. Friend and I fished for less than two hours (10:10 to noon) and got two steelhead and 8 walleye before it was time to get back. Small dipsy on 0 with pink/black/green alewife spoon back 90 off planer board got one and regular dipsy on 3 back 90 with a green Peetz spoon got the other. The second one was a beauty - 27 inches. Best walleye spoon was a blue-green dolphin on a dipsy, 3 setting out 100. No steelhead on downriggers, which was surprising. Not great marks, but some bait balls scattered around. If we ever get a calm day, I'll be back out there next week.


----------



## Hazelnut

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Labman1127

We fished the 17N 48W off Ashtabula today right out on the boarder. If you want steelies that’s your Mecca right now. Lots of chrome out there, not too many eyes though. 
Some big schools of smelt out there and the steelies were full of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest

Labman1127 said:


> We fished the 17N 48W off Ashtabula today right out on the boarder. If you want steelies that’s your Mecca right now. Lots of chrome out there, not too many eyes though.
> Some big schools of smelt out there and the steelies were full of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reports everyone.


----------



## joekacz

Labman1127 said:


> We fished the 17N 48W off Ashtabula today right out on the boarder. If you want steelies that’s your Mecca right now. Lots of chrome out there, not too many eyes though.
> Some big schools of smelt out there and the steelies were full of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what you call a double lunch trip,one on the way out and one on the way in . lol Beautiful out there isn’t it….


----------



## jmyers8

We fished north of sheffield yesterday but no chrome to show for it. Didnt quite get as far out as I wanted my son was content with the walleye. Using the fish hawk tho from the surface down to 40 ft was all within a few degrees 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

cast party said:


> Finally did first steelhead trip today off Lorain. Was too bumpy for my 19-ft. boat when we first went out. Tried for walleye around the dump with spoons and got a couple. Wind started dying around 9:30, so we pounded out to 42-11. Friend and I fished for less than two hours (10:10 to noon) and got two steelhead and 8 walleye before it was time to get back. Small dipsy on 0 with pink/black/green alewife spoon back 90 off planer board got one and regular dipsy on 3 back 90 with a green Peetz spoon got the other. The second one was a beauty - 27 inches. Best walleye spoon was a blue-green dolphin on a dipsy, 3 setting out 100. No steelhead on downriggers, which was surprising. Not great marks, but some bait balls scattered around. If we ever get a calm day, I'll be back out there next week.


Was out of Lorain yesterday walleye fishing. Limited at 11. Wasn't ready to go in so I talked my buddy into running out to the 42-11 that you posted. We've never caught a steelhead or targeted them for that matter. I stopped a mile south because I marked what I thought were bait balls, and had fish down around the 40ft line below the bait. 
Was getting the 3rd line in the water when the 2nd went off with a very feisty 25" Steelie. We caught 5 of 7 in 2 hours, and threw back at least one limit of walleye while we were there. It was a blast, and a great memory! Would love to have stayed longer but had to get home for a birthday party.
Orange spoons were the ticket. Tt40s 130 back and dipsies on a 3 setting 90 back. Speed was 2.6-2.8. THANK YOU for posting the report. Was a great way to cap off a great day of walleye fishing.


----------



## cast party

TDD11 said:


> Was out of Lorain yesterday walleye fishing. Limited at 11. Wasn't ready to go in so I talked my buddy into running out to the 42-11 that you posted. We've never caught a steelhead or targeted them for that matter. I stopped a mile south because I marked what I thought were bait balls, and had fish down around the 40ft line below the bait.
> Was getting the 3rd line in the water when the 2nd went off with a very feisty 25" Steelie. We caught 5 of 7 in 2 hours, and threw back at least one limit of walleye while we were there. It was a blast, and a great memory! Would love to have stayed longer but had to get home for a birthday party.
> Orange spoons were the ticket. Tt40s 130 back and dipsies on a 3 setting 90 back. Speed was 2.6-2.8. THANK YOU for posting the report. Was a great way to cap off a great day of walleye fishing.


Glad you had fun. Maybe the next time we go out we won't be only boat out there. I learned from a charter captain a long time ago that the bait balls were key to finding steelhead.


----------



## miked913

We were in a little closer 34-38N and off Sheffield 07-03W went 6 for 7









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Hazelnut

Well we went yesterday dispute the sporty conditions on the lake. It was pretty rough out there. We set up on the 38/11 line and trolled with them out to the 41/9. We made 3 passes. We got all of our walleye, sorted very little and went 3 for 6 on the steelhead. Rand dip sets between 75 and 100 back and riggers down 35 and 40. Jaeger bomb and double orang crush were our best colors for the steel. Walleye were hitting all colors.


----------



## Super G

Excellent Catch! Your cleaning station is also excellent!


----------



## FishOhioQuest

Was supposed to go today but that didn't happen. Gonna try for tuesday evening. Thanks for the reports and I will try and report how we do.


----------



## Bassassin

Stopped 5-6 miles short of our spot to try Hazlenut's coordinates and got on them around 39/10-11 ... started at 8am, stopped at Noon (very sporty way out there) . Went 4 for 8 on steelies and 5 for 8 on tangles. Big one was 31.5". 80 back on #1 dipsy and Monkey puke with half the paint tore off caught the most. Didnt mark much but there is a ton of hungry fish out there and pretty much everything produced. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## cast party

We had a blast out there Tuesday evening. Fished from 3 to 7. Best spot was 42-10. Went 4 for 5 on steelhead hookups and had probably another 5 or 6 hits that didn't hook up. Orange slice Moonshine spoon got the most hits. An old Northern King spoon caught two. It was glow white with pink and black spots. 40 down on downrigger and 90-100 on dipsy divers both got lots of hits. All the steelhead bites were from 5:30 to 7. It took us a little while to find them. One was a small miracle that we got it into the boat. It came off the downrigger and started jumping and slashing. The dipsy on that side went off and at first we thought it was a tangle. Then the downrigger fish jumped a couple times about 10 feet outside the planer board. Somehow it didn't get tangled up with that planer board line and we landed both fish.


----------



## Hazelnut

Great reports and good catches. I can’t get back out during the week but hope to go at it again on Saturday, weather permitting.


----------



## FishOhioQuest

Great reports from you guys. Still didn't get to go yet. Maybe I will get up there next week. If not will try some local fishing I guess.


----------



## fireline

Weather is looking good for this Saturday off Avon Point, planning on heading north up by the border looking for Steelhead and walleyes,


----------



## Oarfish1

Slow picking straight out of Cleveland this afternoon but managed a nice walleye and one steelhead in 70' of water dipsies and medium sized spoons 3 setting at 140' back. half of dozen small walleyes in between. purple was most active at 2.8mph.


----------



## FarmerChris

I plan on walleye and steel same area on Saturday. What are best launch options? I expect Lorain to be packed. I’ve used launch by power plant. Are there others?


----------



## FarmerChris

I meant to say Avon Point area


----------



## fireline

Sheffield or Miller Road are a little closer to Avon Point


----------



## Searay

cast party said:


> We had a blast out there Tuesday evening. Fished from 3 to 7. Best spot was 42-10. Went 4 for 5 on steelhead hookups and had probably another 5 or 6 hits that didn't hook up. Orange slice Moonshine spoon got the most hits. An old Northern King spoon caught two. It was glow white with pink and black spots. 40 down on downrigger and 90-100 on dipsy divers both got lots of hits. All the steelhead bites were from 5:30 to 7. It took us a little while to find them. One was a small miracle that we got it into the boat. It came off the downrigger and started jumping and slashing. The dipsy on that side went off and at first we thought it was a tangle. Then the downrigger fish jumped a couple times about 10 feet outside the planer board. Somehow it didn't get tangled up with that planer board line and we landed both fish.
> 
> View attachment 473429


How far back is your spoon of the rigger?


----------



## cast party

Searay said:


> How far back is your spoon of the rigger?


About 15-20 ft. And we're running about 2.4-2.7 mph.


----------



## CleanIce

Thanks for the information. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

Starting off today around the 42-10 line looking for steelhead, will be on channel 79 if anyone wants to share info, should be setting lines by 8.30-9.00,Fireline


----------



## ErieBoy75

4/5 this AM. 42/3. Purple tuxedo, dipsey 2.5 / 110 back was best. Took us a while to find some, but pretty good after that.


----------



## fireline

We started at the 42-10 went north to the border turned right and went 5 miles NE, we went 12 for 16 on steelhead,had a great day, got 8 walleyes out there also, mixed veggies, blue dolphin, water Mellon, spoons did well, 64-67fow 2.8-3.1 mph


----------



## ErieBoy75

Fireline - was that you saying you got 3 in 20 mins right about 11:30? I was the one east of you. We were still catching and my wife wanted to get in for lunch. Tactical error on my part not bringing enough food!


----------



## Searay

ErieBoy75 said:


> Fireline - was that you saying you got 3 in 20 mins right about 11:30? I was the one east of you. We were still catching and my wife wanted to get in for lunch. Tactical error on my part not bringing enough food!


Never leave fish for food!!! lol


----------



## romo753

We caught 2 north of 72nd yesterday, lost two more 70-74 feet water straight north


----------



## Labman1127

romo753 said:


> We caught 2 north of 72nd yesterday, lost two more 70-74 feet water straight north


How was the walleye bite out that way?
Decent walleyes marks? 
Would like to start fishing back around CLE instead of heading east. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy84

That was me out there. As soon as you told me 42/11, I didn’t put the radio down and a dipsy was singing. We hit a1/2 mile area just n/w of you. Anything silver and black spots seemed to work. Finally got to put the new cannons to work and man did they put in the work. We had 11 fish to the boat and they all made it in the net. Unfortunately one of them went back in the drink from my butterfingers when getting it to the cooler. Luckily I didn’t bleed it yet. Thanks again for the info. I knew I had to be in the right spot cause as soon as I hit 65 foot the screen just lit up with bait balls. We did end up with some decent walleye out there too. They probably just couldn’t get to it faster than the steelhead. I was going around 3.1 to 3.4


----------



## FarmerChris

We(2) launched Miller Road park Saturday 8am. Met guy coming in who got his limit 45” at 51fow straight out. We looked there and couldn’t find marks. Started at 53 fow 2 dipseys with harness on buddy side. Picked a lot is 14-15” eyes and white perch. I finally got 2 dipseys out on my side with spoon. Slow but steady pick with 1 keeper for 3 outback’s. About noon bite stopped. We had been trolling NE. At 1:30 we were at about 38N and 02 W. Pulled in and ran out to 43N-08W set back up with 4 dipseys and spoon, 1 down-rigger targeting 40’ down and Blue Chrome bandit 40’ back on board. Got 2 quick steelhead on my friends dipseys plus several short eyes and a keeper my side, then a hog eye my dipsey, lost it at back boat whet got into prop wash and dove, line wrap in trolling motor. The 2 steelhead really made my friends day! He never fished this way, always casting harness or dearis from charter. Thanks to all who provided info. Chris


----------



## fireline

ErieBoy75 said:


> Fireline - was that you saying you got 3 in 20 mins right about 11:30? I was the one east of you. We were still catching and my wife wanted to get in for lunch. Tactical error on my part not bringing enough food!



No that wasn't me,

We got 6-7 Walleye out there, 2-3 sheep head and the rest were steelhead, we did have 2 doubles yesterday on steelhead, we came back in to the 36-12 and fished for walleye for another hour before heading in,


----------



## ErieBoy75

Tommy84 said:


> That was me out there. As soon as you told me 42/11, I didn’t put the radio down and a dipsy was singing. We hit a1/2 mile area just n/w of you. Anything silver and black spots seemed to work. Finally got to put the new cannons to work and man did they put in the work. We had 11 fish to the boat and they all made it in the net. Unfortunately one of them went back in the drink from my butterfingers when getting it to the cooler. Luckily I didn’t bleed it yet. Thanks again for the info. I knew I had to be in the right spot cause as soon as I hit 65 foot the screen just lit up with bait balls. We did end up with some decent walleye out there too. They probably just couldn’t get to it faster than the steelhead. I was going around 3.1 to 3.4


awesome job, Tommy84


----------



## fireline

A few pictures from last Saturday’s trip


----------



## Tommy84

Awesome. You’re brave to go barefoot. We had nets and rods flying all over the boat. Multiple doubles and a couple triples.


----------



## Tommy84

We had about 20 hookups in 2 hours. It was on fire. Hopefully I should be back at Friday through Sunday. Looks like a beautiful forecast.


----------



## fireline

Tommy84 said:


> Awesome. You’re brave to go barefoot. We had nets and rods flying all over the boat. Multiple doubles and a couple triples.


your right on that, that's my daughters boy friend and I told him it's not any fun pulling a treble hook out of your foot, and don't ask how I know that


----------



## tudkey

Brother in law and I will be traveling to the East to fish Saturday/Sunday. First time venturing out to deep water. Looking to land our first bit of Chrome. Thinking Avon. Any advice appreciated. Also looking for a place to stay for a night. Thanks. Been following this thread closely. Wouldn’t be upset with a mess of quality eyes either.


----------



## Sheephead king

Tommy84 said:


> That was me out there. As soon as you told me 42/11, I didn’t put the radio down and a dipsy was singing. We hit a1/2 mile area just n/w of you. Anything silver and black spots seemed to work. Finally got to put the new cannons to work and man did they put in the work. We had 11 fish to the boat and they all made it in the net. Unfortunately one of them went back in the drink from my butterfingers when getting it to the cooler. Luckily I didn’t bleed it yet. Thanks again for the info. I knew I had to be in the right spot cause as soon as I hit 65 foot the screen just lit up with bait balls. We did end up with some decent walleye out there too. They probably just couldn’t get to it faster than the steelhead. I was going around 3.1 to 3.4
> View attachment 473628
> View attachment 473629





Tommy84 said:


> That was me out there. As soon as you told me 42/11, I didn’t put the radio down and a dipsy was singing. We hit a1/2 mile area just n/w of you. Anything silver and black spots seemed to work. Finally got to put the new cannons to work and man did they put in the work. We had 11 fish to the boat and they all made it in the net. Unfortunately one of them went back in the drink from my butterfingers when getting it to the cooler. Luckily I didn’t bleed it yet. Thanks again for the info. I knew I had to be in the right spot cause as soon as I hit 65 foot the screen just lit up with bait balls. We did end up with some decent walleye out there too. They probably just couldn’t get to it faster than the steelhead. I was going around 3.1 to 3.4
> View attachment 473628
> View attachment 473629


What size spoons work best for the steelhead?


----------



## fireline

I use 3.25-3.50” spoons


----------



## Tommy84

The larger Michigan spoons are what they wanted Sunday for me


----------



## Sheephead king

Tommy84 said:


> The larger Michigan spoons are what they wanted Sunday for me


Thank you


----------



## Tommy84

Ridley I’ll be on channel 79. Just call for TJ Hooker.


----------



## Tommy84

I meant tudkey. Damn autocorrect


----------



## FishOhioQuest

4 of us went out of Avon yesterday. Didn't have any ideas where to start, guess I should have called Erie Outfitters. Went straight north to some marks from last summer and set up. Which put us into 65 feet of water. We were running a board with a crawler harness a #3 dipsy (125 back) and a #1 dipsy (100 back) on each side of the boat. We had the larger Michigan stinger spoons on the dipsy's. Crawler harnesses caught a single keeper eye and then nothing so we switched them out for bandits and caught 2 throw backs. Caught fish on all the spoons we tried, but some worked better than others like uv wonder bread and a couple different orange spoons. We trolled from 2.5 to 3.2 mile an hour. As the day wore on we headed south west towards lorain and ended up in 53 foot of water. So we ended the day with 1 steelhead 20 keeper eyes 40 throw backs 12 sheepshead and 3 white bass. Hope this helps anyone going up there. We did notice a thermal cline at around 45 feet down.


----------



## tudkey

Thanks guys. Tj hooker, May call for you Saturday afternoon as we can’t get a early start. Sunday we will be out earlier.


----------



## Tommy84

The steelhead are further out. I was 17 miles from Lorain light. My guess is you weren’t quite far enough. They might have even went a bit more north with the temp going up


----------



## FarmerChris

Saturday out of Avon steelhead we’re at N42-44. And maybe wider spread. That’s where we caught them


----------



## wishingfishing

This is a great thread, been following and think if the wind holds out I'm gonna give it a shot saturday and sunday. Would really like a mixed bag of eyes and steel. Thanks for posting everyone . Bringing my daughters boyfriend , he doesn't get out with me much ,because hes my daughters boyfriend,lol.

This will be only my second trip to erie and my first trip was west end in April and was successful thanks to people posting and some PM's to get me heading in the right direction.

Good luck to all this weekend if your lucky enough to get out .

Any suggestions on place to stay in the avon area ? Seems a lot of places have been booked pretty good this summer.


----------



## 444fish

We have had 2 great trips the last 2 weekends 20+ hookups and 10 to 12 in the boat with about a dozen by catch eyes. Spoons with orange basically same areas you all are posting. Will be out again this Saturday.

CH 79 SUMTHIN KETCHY II


----------



## Hazelnut

Taking 1/2 day off heading out around noon. Be on 79 if anyone is out and wants to work together.


----------



## Super G

Headed northeast out of wildwood yesterday. Lake was like glass! No bugs either! Went about 10 miles out hoping to chrome plate my cooler! (sorry I didn’t record coordinates) Went from 65-75 FOW trolling north about 2.7 mph. Punched two tickets of eyes - every color worked with pink panties seeming to have a slight edge. Targeted running lures at 35-40 feet. Lost one steely and think Tommy84 is right - need to go further north for more chrome hook ups.


----------



## BFG

Great pics guys...keep the reports coming.


----------



## cast party

Had a great trip yesterday afternoon/evening. 43-10 (out of Sheffield Lake). Landed 9, but must have had at least 25 hits from 3 to 7. After reading posts here, we speeded up to 3 mph and got more hits and less walleye than previous trips. The dipsy divers out 100-120 didn't get nearly as many bites as the riggers, but caught more fish. The 20-year-old spoon in this photo took at least 12 hits off a downrigger 40 down, but only landed 2. Can't find another one like it anywhere.


----------



## tudkey

First time tomorrow in Avon. Is the ramp off Miller Rd free to public? Good ramp? Or better options. Thanks


----------



## jmyers8

tudkey said:


> First time tomorrow in Avon. Is the ramp off Miller Rd free to public? Good ramp? Or better options. Thanks


It's open to the public but its 5 dollars it's a nice ramp with a nice bathroom and ice 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieBoy75

We had a bunch of fish on and hits yesterday AM. I headed out this morning and it was too rough for the long run BACK. I stopped short and nailed the eyes. About 4 miles from SL ramp. Fire drill solo.


----------



## cast party

tudkey said:


> First time tomorrow in Avon. Is the ramp off Miller Rd free to public? Good ramp? Or better options. Thanks


Sheffield Lake is free, but it gets crowded on weekends. Just one ramp in and one out. Also, it has a long, steep ramp to the parking lot, which some people don't care for.


----------



## FishOhioQuest

Wow! Those are some nice steelies. How big were those? Would love to get my Fish Ohio this year. 


444fish said:


> We have had 2 great trips the last 2 weekends 20+ hookups and 10 to 12 in the boat with about a dozen by catch eyes. Spoons with orange basically same areas you all are posting. Will be out again this Saturday.
> 
> CH 79 SUMTHIN KETCHY II
> View attachment 473920
> View attachment 473919
> View attachment 473921
> View attachment 473922


----------



## Gottagofishn

cast party said:


> Had a great trip yesterday afternoon/evening. 43-10 (out of Sheffield Lake). Landed 9, but must have had at least 25 hits from 3 to 7. After reading posts here, we speeded up to 3 mph and got more hits and less walleye than previous trips. The dipsy divers out 100-120 didn't get nearly as many bites as the riggers, but caught more fish. The 20-year-old spoon in this photo took at least 12 hits off a downrigger 40 down, but only landed 2. Can't find another one like it anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 473941
> View attachment 473942


Time to break out the air brush.


----------



## Hazelnut

Well we started at the 41/10 line and worked to 43/06 and back. Went 10 for 15 or so on the chrome and pulled 6 walleye in the process. Jaeger bomb and Pooh bear were our best colors. They were deep. Riggers 50 to 56 down and dilpseys 100 to 110 back. Rough ride back to Huron right into the SW wind but worth it. Well try again today weather permitting. Be on 79 if anyone wants to work with us. TJ Hooker worked with us yesterday, thanks for the input TJ.


----------



## 444fish

cast party said:


> Had a great trip yesterday afternoon/evening. 43-10 (out of Sheffield Lake). Landed 9, but must have had at least 25 hits from 3 to 7. After reading posts here, we speeded up to 3 mph and got more hits and less walleye than previous trips. The dipsy divers out 100-120 didn't get nearly as many bites as the riggers, but caught more fish. The 20-year-old spoon in this photo took at least 12 hits off a downrigger 40 down, but only landed 2. Can't find another one like it anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 473941
> View attachment 473942


 There are some as big as 29" 3 wks ago we got 4 FOHS and last Sat we got 2....good class of fish....getting ready to head out here shortly


----------



## Hazelnut

444fish what is the size considered FO?


----------



## fireline

__





Fish Ohio Recognition Program


The Fish Ohio program recognizes anglers for noteworthy catches of Ohio’s fish. Submit your catch here!




ohiodnr.gov





I don't think Steelhead trout are on the FO list of qualifying species


----------



## joekacz

fireline said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Ohio Recognition Program
> 
> 
> The Fish Ohio program recognizes anglers for noteworthy catches of Ohio’s fish. Submit your catch here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohiodnr.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Steelhead trout are on the FO list of qualifying species


It's considered a Rainbow Trout.


----------



## tnt1958

joekacz said:


> It's considered a Rainbow Trout.


28"


----------



## Tommy84

It was great working with you yesterday hazelnut. We went 6 for 13. Had 2 inexperienced steelhead guys with me so we lost a lot at the boat and from them not getting to a dipsy fast enough. Needless to say they are hooked on steelhead now. I won’t be out again til tomorrow. Everyone backed out for today’s trip last night. Good luck and go get em.


----------



## fireline

joekacz said:


> It's considered a Rainbow Trout.


 Thank You, I never knew that


----------



## fireline

Hazelnut said:


> Well we started at the 41/10 line and worked to 43/06 and back. Went 10 for 15 or so on the chrome and pulled 6 walleye in the process. Jaeger bomb and Pooh bear were our best colors. They were deep. Riggers 50 to 56 down and dilpseys 100 to 110 back. Rough ride back to Huron right into the SW wind but worth it. Well try again today weather permitting. Be on 79 if anyone wants to work with us. TJ Hooker worked with us yesterday, thanks for the input TJ.
> View attachment 473975



Great Job, I am tied up this weekend and can't get out till next week. Keep the info coming.


----------



## joekacz

Tommy84 said:


> It was great working with you yesterday hazelnut. We went 6 for 13. Had 2 inexperienced steelhead guys with me so we lost a lot at the boat and from them not getting to a dipsy fast enough. Needless to say they are hooked on steelhead now. I won’t be out again til tomorrow. Everyone backed out for today’s trip last night. Good luck and go get em.


Inexperienced fishermen has nothing to do with it that’s steelhead fishing at its finest,you had a GREAT DAY hooking and landing.


----------



## Searay

joekacz said:


> Inexperienced fishermen has nothing to do with it that’s steelhead fishing at its finest,you had a GREAT DAY hooking and landing.


Correct... sharp hooks, light drag and luck!


----------



## Tommy84

Drags are always set right. When I say not getting them fast enough I mean that the fish has already jumped out of the water once before they even got to the rod. All in all still a good trip. But man was there some big water out there yesterday.


----------



## ErieBoy75

hoping for tomorrow AM. Not an early start....wife wants to go. ErieBoy on 79.


----------



## Tommy84

We’ll be out there early too. I’ll call out if we get anything working


----------



## Tommy84

How’d everyone do today. Seemed like a nice day to be on the lake


----------



## tudkey

70 ft water all day. Spoons and j7s. Targeting 40 ft. Long day. Got 12 keeper walleye. Average 22 inch. No chrome.


----------



## Tommy84

Sent you a pm tudkey


----------



## wishingfishing

Hit the walleye early with a 2 man ticket then slide out to 65 fow out of lorain, seen some scattered Mark's and bait and hit one chrome. Tried northeast troll nada , turned around southwest troll and caught the one.

Same plan for tomorrow but can't stay all day .

Good luck to all.


----------



## Hazelnut

Well guys you are right about the drags. The crew always seems to crank them down on the way in and not make sure that they are reset for the next fish. It’s all good, the fish need a chance too😂. Had a young lad in the boat yesterday and he had a ball. We went 8 for about 16 on the hook ups. It was a great day. Wave forecast was a little off again it was bumpy to say the least but the wind laid a little in the afternoon so the ride back wasn’t bad. Best leads were 50 to 60 on the riggers and 100 to 120 on the dipseys. 2.5 to 3 mph. They are still there let’s get some more! We fished the same area 41/10 to 43/08.


----------



## fireline

Hazelnut said:


> Well guys you are right about the drags. The crew always seems to crank them down on the way in and not make sure that they are reset for the next fish. It’s all good, the fish need a chance too😂. Had a young lad in the boat yesterday and he had a ball. We went 8 for about 16 on the hook ups. It was a great day. Wave forecast was a little off again it was bumpy to say the least but the wind laid a little in the afternoon so the ride back wasn’t bad. Best leads were 50 to 60 on the riggers and 100 to 120 on the dipseys. 2.5 to 3 mph. They are still there let’s get some more! We fished the same area 41/10 to 43/08.
> View attachment 474032
> View attachment 474033


Nice job on the steel and eyes, those eyes are bigger than we got last week, weather permitting we will be out there next weekend.


----------



## ChappyC

Hazelnut said:


> Well guys you are right about the drags. The crew always seems to crank them down on the way in and not make sure that they are reset for the next fish. It’s all good, the fish need a chance too😂. Had a young lad in the boat yesterday and he had a ball. We went 8 for about 16 on the hook ups. It was a great day. Wave forecast was a little off again it was bumpy to say the least but the wind laid a little in the afternoon so the ride back wasn’t bad. Best leads were 50 to 60 on the riggers and 100 to 120 on the dipseys. 2.5 to 3 mph. They are still there let’s get some more! We fished the same area 41/10 to 43/08.
> View attachment 474032
> View attachment 474033


Love the picture with the young man. One for the wall. Would love to fish for the Chrome but not sure where to launch. Have a 23' pro line and fish the Western basin 
over to vermillion and west to west sister. Lots of eyes but never a steelie. Have a disability due to being hit by a truck when helping a Lady on the freeway. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you and good fishing!


----------



## miked913

I run a My Little Pony rod in 1 downrigger, it has what I guess you could call a drag it does make a screeching noise some times. This one jumped 4 times and tangled in my #1 dipsy but we landed it. The giggling starts as soon as someone starts reeling on the entire boat.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## HappySnag

Hazelnut said:


> Well guys you are right about the drags. The crew always seems to crank them down on the way in and not make sure that they are reset for the next fish. It’s all good, the fish need a chance too😂. Had a young lad in the boat yesterday and he had a ball. We went 8 for about 16 on the hook ups. It was a great day. Wave forecast was a little off again it was bumpy to say the least but the wind laid a little in the afternoon so the ride back wasn’t bad. Best leads were 50 to 60 on the riggers and 100 to 120 on the dipseys. 2.5 to 3 mph. They are still there let’s get some more! We fished the same area 41/10 to 43/08.
> View attachment 474032
> View attachment 474033


good job on the fish.

Well guys you are right about the drags. The crew always seems to crank them down on the way in and not make sure that they are reset for the next fish. 
to make that dumb proof.
1. you set the drags harder with snuber and nobady touch the drag all day, and if they pull fish in they pump the rod,and when they puting rod back that is when they reel in line.
2.when they mes with drag,they have to set the rod and when the rod is set they have to loosen the drag till it click by itself,you have to make that rule.


----------



## tudkey

Thanks everyone for the advice. Allowed myself and brother in law to get into some steelhead for our first time. Learning experience. Lost some gear. But landed 5 of 10. 14 lb leader did not help us.


----------



## dustin

We went out of Lorain this morning and fished north side of the dump and got our walleye. Lake laid a little bit and ran out to the line and fished for steelhead for an hour or so. Went 4 for 8 all on orange spoons at 3mph. Great time out there today even though it was short.

great thread to get updates on steelhead.


----------



## Tommy84

We did the same. Picked at walleyes to start and trolled north to where we’ve been getting steelhead. Battled the rain by the border for a bit but as fast as it moved it in came and went. Took us a long time to figure them out. I didn’t do what I always say to do. When you get a hit or 2, turn on em and work the pod. Nope we needed up running a 3 mile run east and then back west. Thanks to galionex for putting us on your program that was working. Ended up putting 3 more in the box with another 6 vicious hits and jumpers that got away. We ended with our 18 walleye and 8 steelies for the day. Great site and thread that was started here by hazelnut. Steelhead fishermen are definitely a different breed and super willing to help out with info especially on here.


----------



## Petermkerling

Yep.
I was out there for only a couple hours (4-6) and got these 2 Bullets and 3 eyes. Thanks for the info over the radio on colors, speed, etc. It was beautiful out there today, wish I had started earlier! 
Also wanna say that as mostly a walleye fisherman, I had my drag way too tight the first time out there this year, and had 3 leaders break. I remembered to make the adjustment today and it payed off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GalionLex

Tommy84...TJ. Appreciate the shout out in your post. A long time buddy of mine, his daughter, and myself left Lorain at approximately 215 and decided to make the run offshore for a try to catch some chrome. We didn't expect the EPIC afternoon that came our way. Went 8 for 15 on chrome with two of the boxed fish being Fish O's. Lost 4 really nice fish right behind the boat. Others were brief swings and misses. Also added one ticket of walleye to the mix. Our riggers dominated the action with settings at 55 and 60. Dipsy set out 140 on a 2 setting did take the biggest fish 29.5 incher. One other rip on a dipsy was it for their action. Big thanks to all those who have contributed to this thread!!


----------



## tudkey

Now that I caught some steel. How do you guys fillet/cook/ them? Heard some prefer to smoke them. Whole, half, steak cut? All new to this species.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Looks like the steelhead are eating goodnice plump fish in most pics I'm seeing


----------



## GalionLex

Tudkey: I prefer canning or smoking steelhead. In canning them, I prefer to use widemouth pint jars. Simply pack the meat which has been cubed in approximately 1/1.5 inch cubes. Add a good tablespoon of vinegar to dissolve any bones and pressure can for 90 minutes at 15 lbs. of pressure. There's a million different recipes to use in smoking them. I will occasionally grill a fresh steelhead fillet but I like a fresh salmon fillet better. Good luck. I would suggest to pull up a YouTube vid on filleting and removing pin bones from a steelhead or salmon.
Also want to mention an addition to yesterday's post.... Our first steelie came on a 150 copper rig. After that nothing. If you have copper/leadcore I would put it out there on a board you never know.


----------



## cast party

It's a bit of work, but if you take the time to trim out the mudlines (lateral lines) and brown meat below the skin, and pull the pin bones out with needle nose pliers, you will have some choice fish for the grill. I marinate the fish before I grill it. I do end up smoking most of it. It doesn't keep as long in the freezer as walleye or perch. Also, I think there is still an advisory about eating too much steelhead, especially for children and women who might get pregnant.


----------



## miked913

There was a video floating around that Eric from Erie Gold charters put out a couple years ago showing how to cut the pin bones out, it is very easy once you do it a couple times and works great over plucking them out and tearing away a bunch of meat in the process. I'll see if I can find it.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Petermkerling

When they are fresh from the deep, you can make them any way you want and they are pretty good-excellent, if you know what you are doing…
I have had them grilled and sautéed with a fresh berry balsamic glaze, salt baked whole, and of course smoked. When smoked, you have the opportunity to eat them a few different ways: hot and fresh out the smoker, cold, or make a dip/spread. When smoking, it’s all about the brine, and temp.
If your adventurous enough, you should try the whole fish salt baked. Gut it, scale it, season the inside (I prefer citrus, herbs, onions, garlic, S&P)Then make a salt “Spackel” out of egg whites and salt. Texture should be similar to mortar. Put whole fish on a tray, and liberally en tumb the fish in this “mortar”. Be absolutely sure there are no gaps or holes where moisture can escape. Bake at about 400 till salt crust is lightly browned and a internal temp check w/a thermometer, reads over 140. Carefully remove the salt casing and enjoy! Should be some of the juiciest fish you’ve ever had. This is super old school so I wouldn’t try unless your not afraid of fish forward flavors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Take the skinned fillet's and chop them up in a food processor and add an egg along with diced onion, bread crumbs,your choice of seasoning's (spice it up if you want) mix together and form patties 3"x1/2" and coat with cornflake crumb's.Fry in oil till golden brown.Pretty decent sandwich.I'll do this with the larger walleye also.


----------



## joekacz

Petermkerling said:


> When they are fresh from the deep, you can make them any way you want and they are pretty good-excellent, if you know what you are doing…
> I have had them grilled and sautéed with a fresh berry balsamic glaze, salt baked whole, and of course smoked. When smoked, you have the opportunity to eat them a few different ways: hot and fresh out the smoker, cold, or make a dip/spread. When smoking, it’s all about the brine, and temp.
> If your adventurous enough, you should try the whole fish salt baked. Gut it, scale it, season the inside (I prefer citrus, herbs, onions, garlic, S&P)Then make a salt “Spackel” out of egg whites and salt. Texture should be similar to mortar. Put whole fish on a tray, and liberally en tumb the fish in this “mortar”. Be absolutely sure there are no gaps or holes where moisture can escape. Bake at about 400 till salt crust is lightly browned and a internal temp check w/a thermometer, reads over 140. Carefully remove the salt casing and enjoy! Should be some of the juiciest fish you’ve ever had. This is super old school so I wouldn’t try unless your not afraid of fish forward flavors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peter your giving a clue to everybody on what your profession is. LOL


----------



## Basser57

After I pull the pin bones out I grill them


----------



## ErieBoy75

blackened and "lemon/garlic/butter" sauce. Made both ways last night and it was very good. I'm getting better at filleting out the bones.
and nice work on all the steelies, fellas!


----------



## cast party

joekacz said:


> Peter your giving a clue to everybody on what your profession is. LOL


Yes, chef.


----------



## Beave82

We hooked 20+ last friday and landed 14 along with nine nice walleye. 73' of water was best. 20 miles north and slightly east of Avon. 1 setting 65'-75' back, 3 setting 120' back. It was a long bumpy ride in!


----------



## bowhunter1487

Walleye is the fish for people who don't actually like fish. I eat probably 50 pounds of walleye a year but it is undoubtedly in my mind the most overrrated eating fish. Edit, I take that back. Crappie is worse than drum. 

Walleye is the chicken breast of the fish world, exceptional for its unexceptionalism. Takes a good fry oil but not much else to do with it. 

Steelhead from the lake are pretty darn good if treated right. I've never eaten one from the cricks. Smoked, they are delicious, but what isn't if you do it right? Sauteed with a little lemon butter pan sauce, some fresh summer veggies. That's good food with some real fish flavor.


----------



## tpklam

Are you guys using a fishhawk and targeting around 3mph at the ball? Tried for them out of Edgewater on Sat in 70-72 fow. Plenty of sheeps, shorts and half a dozen keeper walleyes but no chrome. Gonna try tomorrow afternoon around Sheffield/Avon and have to dig out some orange spoons apparently . Thx for all the tips and great info-


----------



## tudkey

No fish hawk for us. We were near the 43/08 area. Close to the Canadian boarder. Down riggers 40-50. Dipseys 1 at 140. 3 at 100. Spoons and J5s or 7s. Perch colors. Lot of break offs. 14 lb leaders not adequate.


----------



## joekacz

tudkey said:


> No fish hawk for us. We were near the 43/08 area. Close to the Canadian boarder. Down riggers 40-50. Dipseys 1 at 140. 3 at 100. Spoons and J5s or 7s. Perch colors. Lot of break offs. 14 lb leaders not adequate.


20# probably would be better but it's like you gotta keep checking your leaders for nicks every time you land one or have one on,they got them grizzly teeth that seem to play hell with the leaders.Plus the acrobatics with the dipsy bouncing everywhere can also do damage.


----------



## Tommy84

I use 17# fluorocarbon and keep those drags set just to hold with the amount of wave action for that particular day. It can’t be too loose or the might not pop the dipsy. Rare but it’s happened and it’s hell trying to get it in with an unpopped dipsy. You’re nervous to pop it since you don’t want to lose the fish. Most of the time it’ll pop it when you tighten the drag enough to get it in when it makes a run.


----------



## ErieBoy75

50# fluoro for me. If they can't see it, why not go big?


----------



## 444fish

20# Flouro but if any nicks and we check them often we replace...usually start with 20+ pre tied


----------



## Wildcat720

ErieBoy75 said:


> 50# fluoro for me. If they can't see it, why not go big?


50 lb line definitely inhibits action of spoons ...but that's not saying it wont work...20 or 25 lb line and a decent drag setting will catch anything in the great lakes ... for steelies run snubbers and 7 to 10 ft of 20 lb mono and you'll land most of them ..


----------



## GalionLex

I use 20-25 lb. fluorocarbon leader material. I find it to very durable and less likely to maintain memory when storing vs. mono. I just recently took the advice of a buddy and switched my snubbers to a product made by Dreamweaver. I believe they call it a braided rip cord. It's clear and seems to be of good quality. No issues in Olcott a couple weeks ago nor on the steelies in Erie. Bottom line... To each their own. However, I really appreciate the opinions posted on OGF. I've adapted a lot of techniques learned on this site!!!


----------



## joekacz

To me once you start going over 25lb test it’s tough to tie a good knot to that smaller terminal tackle,I like staying with 20lb and let the cards fall where they fall.Never really ever had a continuous problem,mostly my own laziness in not checking the leaders more often. I like the polymer knot whenever I can use it and that real heavy stuff just doesn’t tie as well. IMO


----------



## fireline

Weather is looking for a run to the border on Sunday, anyone else going? Will be on 79, more than happy to share info


----------



## BFG

Easiest way that I know to tie heavy leaders. I've been able to tie Improved Clinch with up to about 25# fluoro/mono, beyond that it gets this knot right here, and that knot will not fail.


----------



## TDD11

fireline said:


> Weather is looking for a run to the border on Sunday, anyone else going? Will be on 79, more than happy to share info


Looks like 13-15mph out of the east sustained all day. Doesn't seem like ideal weather for that run..


----------



## fireline

TDD11 said:


> Looks like 13-15mph out of the east sustained all day. Doesn't seem like ideal weather for that run..


That’s a little more wind than I feel comfortable with for a 20 mile run, I will keep
an eye on it.


----------



## FishOhioQuest

Anyone going tomorrow for steelhead around lorain?


----------



## Dond100

tudkey said:


> Now that I caught some steel. How do you guys fillet/cook/ them? Heard some prefer to smoke them. Whole, half, steak cut? All new to this species.


I personally do not keep steelhead, or target them in the lake. Yes, they are okay smoked, but between the pin bones, and fish advisory of one meal a month I stick to walleye and perch. Just my opinion. You may agree after filleting them, cooking and eating one. 
See what you think ...
I


----------



## fireline

FishOhioQuest said:


> Anyone going tomorrow for steelhead around lorain?


I was going to but too much wind for me, 10-15 mph east wind, it will be rough out there.


----------



## 444fish

Well, we battled a NNE wind at 11 to 13 knots and 2 to 4's in the face... I think it was more than that.. took forever to get there today from Beaver. We got a whole bunch of zero steel and about a dozen keeper eyes. Ran same program as the last 4 weeks and didnt even get one bite. Wondering if my recent change to hi vis braid made a dif...even though everything else bit. riggers i run 20lb mono and nothng.


----------



## Tommy84

I don’t think the hi viz line made a difference. I’ve been using it now for 4 years and the last 3 weekends they’ve had a ton of steelhead on them I also run the hi biz mono and had the same results. We had all those afternoon storms last week that might have change some things up for the steelhead. You’ll get em next time.


----------



## Super G

Dond100 said:


> I personally do not keep steelhead, or target them in the lake. Yes, they are okay smoked, but between the pin bones, and fish advisory of one meal a month I stick to walleye and perch. Just my opinion. You may agree after filleting them, cooking and eating one.
> See what you think ...
> I


Pin bones can be removed easily with two slices from your filet knife. But the advisory is a risk. Can be somewhat reduced by cutting the belly fat portion off the fillet and reducing consumption. I’ve been told that pound for pound, steelhead are the strongest fighting freshwater fish - anyone else hear that? (I would have thought musky or pike.) Once you hook one, you’ll be hooked!


----------



## cast party

I'll put in a pound-for-pound vote for smallmouth, but steelhead sure are fun. Caught and released a smallmouth that hit a flatlined Bandit for walleye in 20 ft. of water in May and the fight was longer, with just as many jumps, as a steelhead twice it's size.


----------



## joekacz

An 8oz SMB,8oz steelhead and a 8oz bluegill…….? Hmmm…something to think about..Maybe not aerobatic but sure can bulldog pretty strong.


----------



## threeten

Dond100 said:


> I personally do not keep steelhead, or target them in the lake. Yes, they are okay smoked, but between the pin bones, and fish advisory of one meal a month I stick to walleye and perch. Just my opinion. You may agree after filleting them, cooking and eating one.
> See what you think ...
> I


I’m in on this way of thinking also. 
I don’t even bring them over the side anymore cuz they bleed so bad, looks like an axe murder scene in the back of the boat. I’m more of a fish catcher than eater anyhow.


----------



## ErieBoy75

anybody know how they prepare the fish samples for the advisory testing?
I'd like them to test some the way many of us clean them......bleed them, fillet out all the dark meat, no belly meat....at least that's how I do it with walleye and steelhead.
ErieBoy75


----------



## miked913

ErieBoy75 said:


> anybody know how they prepare the fish samples for the advisory testing?
> I'd like them to test some the way many of us clean them......bleed them, fillet out all the dark meat, no belly meat....at least that's how I do it with walleye and steelhead.
> ErieBoy75


Fileted and skin on typically. Then multiple fish from the same species and size are ground up and sampled for multiple contaminants. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## dontknowmuch

444fish said:


> Well, we battled a NNE wind at 11 to 13 knots and 2 to 4's in the face... I think it was more than that.. took forever to get there today from Beaver. We got a whole bunch of zero steel and about a dozen keeper eyes. Ran same program as the last 4 weeks and didnt even get one bite. Wondering if my recent change to hi vis braid made a dif...even though everything else bit. riggers i run 20lb mono and nothng.


I don't think it's your line.Ive been doing that bite from Lorain to a little east of Avon off and on for a long time and never seen it continue into August.But hopefully everyone proves me wrong.


----------



## 444fish

dontknowmuch said:


> I don't think it's your line.Ive been doing that bite from Lorain to a little east of Avon off and on for a long time and never seen it continue into August.But hopefully everyone proves me wrong.


Yeah we have been doing it for the last 7 years also and usually done by now. Do you know much about catching them closer to shore as they start staging up for spawning runs? I know thats when some of the charters will do trips for them. Im docked in Beaver Creek so i figure I would need to go east around the point.


----------



## Petermkerling

For what it’s worth; I’ve been told they run up beaver. Further East the better….I’ve caught them at the mouth of very very small flowages at the right time.


----------



## 444fish

Petermkerling said:


> For what it’s worth; I’ve been told they run up beaver. Further East the better….I’ve caught them at the mouth of very very small flowages at the right time.


Beaver is an unstocked trib so i wouldnt want to spend the time trolling out in front with the smaller numbers of fish thats why i was thinking the Rock maybe. I hve heard folks and charters troll the mouth and along the shorline just looking for more info. As far as steelhead going uo beaver....I wouldnt know anything about that😜


----------



## dontknowmuch

444fish said:


> Yeah we have been doing it for the last 7 years also and usually done by now. Do you know much about catching them closer to shore as they start staging up for spawning runs? I know thats when some of the charters will do trips for them. Im docked in Beaver Creek so i figure I would need to go east around the point.


In and around the Lorain harbor and within a 1/2 mile in any direction of the vermilion breakwall used to be good in November at times.It is very hit and miss and the good bites normally only last a couple days especially since most of the Ohio fish are spring run fish now.If I wanted to target them and catch numbers in October and November go east ,at least to Cleveland.


----------



## chevyjay

My money is on trhe bluegill. ever catch a 4 inch bluegill that thinks it's the biggest, toughest fish out there?


joekacz said:


> An 8oz SMB,8oz steelhead and a 8oz bluegill…….? Hmmm…something to think about..Maybe not aerobatic but sure can bulldog pretty strong.


----------



## Just Cruz N

Meanwhile, back on topic...  
Has anyone ventured out to the 43-08 area in search of chrome lately?
Wondering if they are still there.... ?


----------



## FarmerChris

Ditto. Planning trip Friday for eyes casting or trolling, and steelhead if still out there like 2 weeks ago


----------



## Just Cruz N

FarmerChris said:


> Ditto. Planning trip Friday for eyes casting or trolling, and steelhead if still out there like 2 weeks ago



I plan to leave Vermilion in the AM..... 
Not certain about crew so not sure what the itinerary will be (have to play it by ear) but want to make the run either tomorrow (Fri) or Saturday if they are still there.....


----------



## Petermkerling

Decent chance I end up out that far this weekend. Will post results if I get out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy84

Can’t get away from work so I’ll be heading out Sunday and hopefully able to take the day off Monday if all goes well Sunday. Hope you guys get into them tomorrow.


----------



## 444fish

FarmerChris said:


> Ditto. Planning trip Friday for eyes casting or trolling, and steelhead if still out there like 2 weeks ago


Please let us know, I would really like to head out there Sat am but dont want to burn $80+ in fuel if they have moved inshore. Thanks man


----------



## Tommy84

I hope they moved in too but I doubt they did. Water temp hasn’t really gone down enough I’m sure. This was the same time last year still 15 miles north east of the black river.


----------



## jmyers8

We had 1 to the back of the boat today around the 37 6 line in 55 ft of water hit a small spoon on a .5 setting dipsys 47 back so it was only around 25 to 27 ft down. We trolled that area for a while though and didnt get amy more so he could of been a fluke. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erbie20

We are planning on casting out of Avon 1st thing Saturday morning then mid morning head north east to deeper waters for steelhead. Something we have never done. Any tips for us? We have a good selection of spoons & shallow cranks. what should we be looking for? How far down should we target?


----------



## 444fish

I will be making the run out to start at 43 0 in the morning early...will start there and head nne...hopefully we will get into them like last 2 weeks ago.... if not we will catch plenty of eyes...

Holler at me
Ch 79
Sumthin Ketchy II

Fritz


----------



## yobrick007

We will be out too... it’s been a few weeks but will be on 68. Color - Im mixing It up but definitely oranges will be in the mix.


----------



## Tommy84

444fish said:


> I will be making the run out to start at 43 0 in the morning early...will start there and head nne...hopefully we will get into them like last 2 weeks ago.... if not we will catch plenty of eyes...
> 
> Holler at me
> Ch 79
> Sumthin Ketchy II
> Damn the zero? You launching from the rocky?
> Fritz


----------



## Tommy84

You launching from the rocky? Fishing the zero I’d assume so.


----------



## Super G

Heading north out of wildwood Saturday for some chrome. I’ll be on channel 72 if anyone wants to work together.


----------



## 444fish

Tommy84 said:


> You launching from the rocky? Fishing the zero I’d assume so.


I dock at Beaver Creek just west of the Black River we run 20 miles to get to steel grounds...basically due north or the rock maybe 14 mi or so.


----------



## bowhunter1487

Steelz are now scattered but my goodness this age class seems to be doing well. What a lake.


----------



## Just Cruz N

Well, for what it's worth.....
We did not get out yesterday (Friday) morning as anticipated but we did leave around 2pm. (1 hr ride)

We ran to the 40/10 and worked NE spending a little over 3.5 hrs.
Ended up concentrating in the 42-08 to the 44-04 areas.
Had decent marks but seemed a LOT more scattered in the 40-55 range but not much action.

Running 2 riggers from 38 to 60.... 4 dipseys from 65-110 back (lots of changes)... Moonshine spoons, Scorpion spoons, Bandits, P10s...... various greens/purples/oranges/etc. Varied speeds from 1.9 to 3.2 (at the ball)

Only chrome hookups were in the southernmost areas on Moonshine Arctic Ice and Green Jeans at 45' and 2.5(ball speed).... went 2/2.
One keeper 'eye (19"), one monster sheep and 2 big white bass rounded out the trip.

Lotsa gas/time spent (though the lake was SMOOTH and the rude was nice) and pretty disappointing since we did so well the last 3 tripe out there. Thankfully it was just the wife and I this trip and not a paying crew

That will be my last run out there (unless others find em).... we'll just wait for the fall staging in close.

Good luck to those who make the run.... let us know if you find them!! We'll be out this morning at 7am (smaller crew) hunting 'eyes!

Hell Froze Over on VHF 16/79


----------



## kdn

I fished yesterday with my brother in law and his neighbor north of Avon power plant in 62-65 fow. Lots of marks deep. Set up 6 dipseys and had one hook up right away and we were thinking we were going to be into them..... that was the only hookup and the rest of the trip was a few eyes here and there despite the large number of marks. We changed settings and depths. We just got back from Ontario..... I run out of E 72nd and hope to be out this week for a trip for chrome in the 70-75 fow north of Eastlake. I'll post a report then. 

Capt. Ken
I Chase Her


----------



## HappySnag

Erbie20 said:


> We are planning on casting out of Avon 1st thing Saturday morning then mid morning head north east to deeper waters for steelhead. Something we have never done. Any tips for us? We have a good selection of spoons & shallow cranks. what should we be looking for? How far down should we target?


How far down should we target? 
target 30' to 50' down speed 3 mph to 3.5 mph,gps.


----------



## Petermkerling

We got 1, missed 1, and had one take a whole dipsy set up today south of the 40 line. Started North of there with less action/marks. She did Have some eggs in her. Think they will start staging in a week or three. 
Also 10 good sized eyes. Dips were 90 on a 0, 130 on a 3 and took some eyes on cranks 125 w/3oz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G

Most of our action came on wonder bread on dipsies 1 at 90 and 3 at 120 at 2.9-3.1 mph. 74 FOW. 3 tickets and 2 bonus Chrome. Lost 2 :-(. Beautiful day on Erie today. PTL!


----------



## Labman1127

All the steelies you could have ever wanted today off Fairport. We couldn’t keep them off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverDux

Those are some tank walleye too! Everyone I know are getting little ones. You guys rocked!!!


----------



## Ttrout

Got 6 12 mile outta Geneva yesterday


----------



## fishermanbob

Hazelnut said:


> Just wondering if anyone is getting any Chrome north of Lorain to Avon? Heading out this weekend to target them. Any help much appreciated.


sat. 1/4 mile off lorain light house. lipless crank bait.about 12 noon.


----------



## fireline

Got one and had another hookup 35-15 line north of Lorain, slow pick on the eyes today


----------



## gutthooked

Bula yesterday. Kept 8 steel lost 4 steel to broken Leaders had another 7 get off after a short run and got 15 eyes. One of the best days for chrome on Erie. Got 1 #29" and 2 @28" rest were 20 -26" 50' on the rigger caught most of them with a raspberry muffin spoon. 59-01 line north to 9 miles west.


----------



## HappySnag

gutthooked said:


> Bula yesterday. Kept 8 steel lost 4 steel to broken Leaders had another 7 get off after a short run and got 15 eyes. One of the best days for chrome on Erie. Got 1 #29" and 2 @28" rest were 20 -26" 50' on the rigger caught most of them with a raspberry muffin spoon. 59-01 line north to 9 miles west.


good job on fish.
are you using treble or single hook's ?


----------



## gutthooked

Trebles


----------



## HappySnag

gutthooked said:


> Trebles


change them to single light inline hooks from 2/0 to 4/0 you will not loose that many fish.


----------



## thephildo0916

Was out last weekend in fairport harbor, 70-73 fow and hooked into like 3. Anyone seeing anything consistent out that way?


----------



## ErieBoy75

Got one in amidst some nice walleyes about 4-5 miles off SL ramp this AM.


----------



## CleanIce

We went 4 for 6 Sunday around the 56W 00N area (Northeast of Geneva) plus 10 walleye. Good marks but a slow bite for us.


----------



## Labman1127

thephildo0916 said:


> Was out last weekend in fairport harbor, 70-73 fow and hooked into like 3. Anyone seeing anything consistent out that way?


Head out a little deeper to 76’ - 77’. All the steelies you want out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon75

We were out of Fairport harbor on Sunday and marked tons of fish 72-74. Boats around us were catching them. We were trying to set up downriggers on new boat. Became a real rodeo as son didn't lock it down with screw and flew off I caught it then rod came out but floated. Managed a 22 inch walleye on way back in after dark on a glow spoon that I have had in box for 30 years and never used.


----------



## 444fish

We hooked 5 got 4 to the boat along with a FOH eye and a fat 26" eye and a mess of good eaters 55 fow north of Avon PP


----------



## 444fish




----------



## wlleye hunter

Hazelnut said:


> Just wondering if anyone is getting any Chrome north of Lorain to Avon? Heading out this weekend to target them. Any help much appreciated.


Caught 2 in 50 ft north of dump. #3 dipsey with uv chicken wing. Slow eye bite, but good quality.


----------



## Junebug2320

Caught one Saturday, 40fow off of Sherod Park Vermilion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 444fish

Ive been told that the one on the left is Coho which would explain the eggs being 3x the size of the others. Kept them to try curing them for late fall.


----------

